# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Фото галерея для сайта

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Интересно мнение - нужна ли фото галерея на сайте (не путать с форумом), где бы зарегистрированные участники могли бы выкладывать фото.
дизайн - визуально на высоком уровне, флеш открытие. юзеры грузят, админка для работы админщика и т.д.

Важно мнение каждого в голосовании и если можно то комментарии

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Это хорошая идея.

Лучше если эта галерея будет обновляться только фотографиями отличного качества, которые будут всем видны только после прохождения оценки своеобразного жюри.

Если будут видны все фотографии, то ничем не будет отличаться от заурядных галерей с фотографиями домашнего качества.

----------


## Chandrika

Думаю, что фото должны загружать пользователи, но выкладываться на всеобщее обозрение они должны только после премодерации.  Поэтому проголосовала за админа.  

Очень порадовала такая возможность существования галереи, она обязательно нужна.
 Помню, на старом форуме было несколько тем только с фотками - красиво и интересно! 
Но в тредах разноформатные фотографии неудобны,
 то "тяжелые" слишком, и страничка из-за этого долго грузится,
 то слишком широкие, и страница расползается...

Обязательно нужна галерея! :yahoo:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Лучше, если пользователи сами смогут выкладывать фото на сайт, а админы смогут пропускать только самые лучшие фотки.

----------

